# Stolen gear and truck



## ryno_h_m (Mar 5, 2014)

Stolen Gear
Hi all,

My '95 Tacoma was stolen sometime between Sunday March 2, 2014 and March 4, 2014 including all of my gear! (Tacoma: red, 2 door, matching camper shell, stolen from Aurora) Please keep your eye out for any of this gear and or my truck. I will reward anyone with any information, and so will Karma

Inside of my Tacoma was ALL of my winter gear including: 
Burton Custom ETS 158 with Cartel bindings 
Burton Driver X boots men size 9.5
Burton Custom 158 Splitboard (home made) with Burton Triad bindings
Voile Splitboard skins, orange
Burton Moto boots men 9.5
686 Gray smarty snowpants
Holden Brown snowpants
Mountain Hardwear Snowapacolypse shell mens L (I think it's a L)
Burton jacket, green mens M
Bern Baker helmet Black mens M
Oakley Splice Goggles with emerald iridium and yellow high intensity lens 
Black Diamond Axis 33 ice climbing pack, green
Black Diamond Expedition poles, 3 piece collapse 
REI Sleeping bag, Radiant, Blue 
REI camping pad, blue/gray
Random climbing gear: Black diamond locking biners, D-rings, webbing, and cord
Black Diamond Half Dome Climbing helmet, white
Salomon Speedcross trail running shoes size mens 10
Random Camping gear

Thanks, Ryan
Please message me or text 612five9eight0five3two


----------

